# What brand head unit is best?



## tommyfizo (Apr 26, 2004)

My Pioneer has been with me for over 4 yrs and I am finally ready to purchase a new car radio. For the last year or so I have been searching the radio and playing cd's with no display. I would give Pioneer props if 2 of my other friends did not have the same display problems. What radio would you guys purchase if you were in the market? I am looking to spend no more than $250. I am not into a lot of bass although I am into quality sound. I have a punch 360 hooked up to 4 component MB-Quarts for my mids and highs. Your input is well recieved. Thanks!

toMmy fiZo


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I wouldnt go with anything besides Pioneer and Alpine.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

Bumpin240sx said:


> I wouldnt go with anything besides Pioneer and Alpine.


yeah I agree plus Sony and Clairon


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

I've had Pioneer and eclipse and I have had n problems with either. Eclipse is a little pricey though.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

tommyfizo said:


> Your input is well recieved. Thanks!


Ok fine, open up your mouth....


----------



## tommyfizo (Apr 26, 2004)

five words for you.....

I AM Gay, Gay, Gay! :fluffy: 

toMmy fiZo


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

tommyfizo said:


> five words for you.....
> 
> I AM Gay, Gay, Gay! :fluffy:
> 
> toMmy fiZo




You, my friend, will not win a war of words with me. I've had too much practice with dumbass fairies such as yourself in the past to bow down to a troll headed midget with fungus in his teeth. 

Not to mention I will have you banninated.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Bumpin240sx said:


> I wouldnt go with anything besides Pioneer and Alpine.


agreed. I really liked my JVC but the damn thing broke on me and I lost my warentee card.


----------



## Brandon (Jun 17, 2004)

get pioneer or alpine. i've replaced too many jvcs and sonys to recommend them.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

Pioneer, Alpine, Eclipse, Nakamichi, and Clarion are the only ones i would buy

stay AWAY from JVC, Panasonic, Sony, SOny, Sony, Sony, and Sony


----------



## 200sxser96 (Nov 8, 2003)

Pioneer, Alpine or Eclipse. I have owned all 3 brands, and loved them all.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

In your kind of budget - Alpine, Eclipse, Kenwood, Pioneer (if you can get past the awful menu system).

For more expensive stuff... nothing's quite like a McIntosh deck  .

As for me, my next CD player will probably be an Eclipse 8043. The ability to bi-amp your front soundstage sells me. Great onboard processing, looks totally stealth... just good stuff.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I have never had bad luck with a JVC. My last one had well over 200k miles on it before I broke it in an install accident. I have had my new one for 10k miles and it works quite well.I have had bad luck with Alpine, Clarion and SONY-ESPECIALLY SONY!!!! Sony head units are worse than worthless and should be avoided at all costs!


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

JVC is reliable, but they're lacking in features, sound quality, and looks (except for a remote few). For an entry level deck they're good, past that I would look elsewhere

Stick to Alpine, Eclipse, Pioneer (I find the menu system to be very well thought out, much better than Alpine...), Clarion, and I've heard good things about Panasonic.


----------



## J-Spek s13 (Jun 21, 2004)

panasonic sucks!!! i know by experience.....the buttons fell off
alpine is really good, i highly reccomend it, so good that it got stolen.. 
now im looking for a new radio 2


----------



## Cuban_B_93_XE (Apr 24, 2003)

Kenwood with Sirius Satellite Radio


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I edited Tommy's post. 

I like Alpine the best. Clarion is pretty nice as well, but not easy to find someone that retails Clarion products anymore.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> I find the menu system to be very well thought out, much better than Alpine...


Really?

I've always found Alpine's menus to be rather intuitive, whereas Pioneers always have confused me. Setting the clock, for instance. Half the units you have to shut the damn thing down to adjust it. Alpine - hold the clock button and adjust.

Nothing is as confusing and irritating as a Kenwood, though. Nice gear, well-made, reliable, and feature-packed, but confusing as all hell.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

samo said:


> Really?
> 
> I've always found Alpine's menus to be rather intuitive, whereas Pioneers always have confused me. Setting the clock, for instance. Half the units you have to shut the damn thing down to adjust it. Alpine - hold the clock button and adjust.



At least with my Pioneer...to adjust any of the audio settings (eq, filters, sub level, etc) you simply push the "audio" button. To adjust the more advanced settings (rolloff slope, parametric eq frequency, etc) you hold the "audio" button for 2 seconds. That's it, that's how to get to every audio setting in the entire headunit.

My 9835 on the other hand....depending on which setting you want to adjust, you have to either:
1 - push the "menu" button, scroll through the options until you find what you want, then scroll through that pushing like 4 different buttons to do different things
2 - hold the "menu" button
3 - push the volume knob
4 - hold the volume knob

Yes there are more features, but they could have set it up in a more "common sense" way. I'm not complaining about the 9835 as a whole though, I f'ing love this thing, the menu system just takes some getting used to.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

The Pioneer DEH-P2600 seems good quality and is 150 bucks... Who can complain?


----------



## Brandon (Jun 17, 2004)

alpine's menu system beats the hell out of pioneer once you learn how to use it. i like that alpine spreads the features out over multiple buttons. much easier to change while driving, instead of pressing one button several times. furthermore, each one of alpines menus defaults back to the same starting position, whereas pioneer's leaves it where you last left off. i can adjust any setting on either one of my alpine's without even looking at the screen, just bc i know how many times to press the button. it's impossible to do this on pioneer b/c it's a surprise as to where the menu is going to start each you use it.


----------



## Sandman (May 12, 2004)

why is sony so bad? .. i've got a mp40 for 2 years now and have no complains.
even got sony speakers in my car and i love the sound of them.

i'm planning to buy a dvd player soon and i think that will be a sony to.

maybe it's that you guys in the usa have the bad stuff and we here in europe get the good stuff, but i don't think so.

and if you guys say that sony is so bad witch dvd player and tft screen do u recommend than for me?

greetingz
Sandman


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Brandon said:


> alpine's menu system beats the hell out of pioneer once you learn how to use it. i like that alpine spreads the features out over multiple buttons. much easier to change while driving, instead of pressing one button several times. furthermore, each one of alpines menus defaults back to the same starting position, whereas pioneer's leaves it where you last left off. i can adjust any setting on either one of my alpine's without even looking at the screen, just bc i know how many times to press the button. it's impossible to do this on pioneer b/c it's a surprise as to where the menu is going to start each you use it.


matter of taste I guess...


----------



## OldschoolR31 (Jun 24, 2004)

I'll agree with that... I work in a car audio shop and we get minimal returns on Alpine, Pioneer and Nakamichi.... Sony has one of the worst failure rates, and sounds pretty average anyway!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Sandman said:


> why is sony so bad? .. i've got a mp40 for 2 years now and have no complains.
> even got sony speakers in my car and i love the sound of them.
> 
> i'm planning to buy a dvd player soon and i think that will be a sony to.
> ...


When it comes to car audio, sony is all show, no go. I'm sure it sounds decient and has lots of features. Some of the better sony units can stand the test of time. 

Still, Compare a Sony speaker to Boston Accoustics or Infinity or MB Quart or JL or Alpine, and Sony will most likely come in last.

Same with Sony Amps, they look cool, but they wouldn't have a chance against many other competitor. And when I say they look cool...most high school kids think they look cool. I like the clean look of a JL or McIntosh amp over the loud (obnoxious), rigid, I wanna scream in color style of a little sony amp sitting in the bottom of a civic's trunk like a black sheep in the Sarahara Desert.....Sorry, what were we talking about again?
Well anyway, I think Sony's styling is loud and obnoxious aimed to please some uneducated 16 year old consumer who hardly knows how to drive, let alone hook up any sort of sound system,


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

i would stick with pioneer, alpine, or kenwood (yes it is confusing as hell). currently i have the pioneer avh-p6500dvd, last unit i had was pioneer deh-p840mp (this was my baby and gave me no problems at all).

SONY IS A NO NO i have about 5-6 friends that all bought the sony xploid and they did just that explode. within 2-3 months all my friend but 1 were having problems with theirs. buttons werent working right, the display was crapping out. Dont let the man at best buy fool you like he did my friends.


----------



## Cuban_B_93_XE (Apr 24, 2003)

My kenwood excelon is about 8 yrs old now and better than any of the new Xplods. I love my kenwood.


----------



## Brandon (Jun 17, 2004)

i guess it is a matter of taste... either way, both are way less confusing than a lot of radios out there...


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Ive had Panasonic, which broke, ive had Pioneer and Sony, im trying to stay away from those, .. 
Now i got Kenwood mp3/cd.. looks nice but locks functionality as well as preouts and the voltage is low ..(had to use memphis line driver to boost it up).

Alpine..is little bit overpriced, Eclipse are damn nice headunits but still kinda pricy .. My next head unit might be Clarion cause so far i haven't had any problems with products made by DEI (Directed Electronics)


----------



## Grahf16 (May 7, 2003)

I have gone through 3 Kenwood eXcelon MP3 headunits, and have had NO problems with any of them.

I had the KDC-X569, and that one was pretty damn good for a starter MP3 deck, not to mention it was pretty as hell IMO, then after I sold it, because I wanted better, I got the KDC-X959. This one was way better than the previous one, because it had higher preout, not to mention it lit up a really nice color. Then, after getting tired of that one, I got the KDC-X979, and this thing seriously kicks major ass. No problems in terms of build quality, the first two were very easy to navigate, but the last one is pretty difficult, but after I got the hang of it, it was no problem. Since I had no problems with them, and they make some of the finest MP3 decks, I say Kenwood. Anything else, I would probably go with Alpine, or Eclipse. Nakamichi decks are too f'n ugly for my tastes .


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

samo said:


> In your kind of budget - Alpine, Eclipse, Kenwood, Pioneer (if you can get past the awful menu system).
> 
> For more expensive stuff... nothing's quite like a McIntosh deck  .
> 
> As for me, my next CD player will probably be an Eclipse 8043. The ability to bi-amp your front soundstage sells me. Great onboard processing, looks totally stealth... just good stuff.


My pioneer premier deh-860mp allows me to bi amp also.(you can push your tweets with the front speaker wires,push mids with rear speaker wires and propery cross them over) The cd player was cool when i had it in normal mode but was the $#!t when i put in 3-way mode, it had a 36db/oct LPF for the sub and 18db for everything else as i remember. This unit really made me change my mind about pioneer.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

superfro86 said:


> My pioneer premier deh-860mp allows me to bi amp also.(you can push your tweets with the front speaker wires,push mids with rear speaker wires and propery cross them over) The cd player was cool when i had it in normal mode but was the $#!t when i put in 3-way mode, it had a 36db/oct LPF for the sub and 18db for everything else as i remember. This unit really made me change my mind about pioneer.



36 and 18? Damn, was it not adjustable?

You can do the same with the Alpine 9835 (and the 9833, maybe the 31 too), but all of the slopes are adjustable, you can do 0 (no filter at all), 6, 12, 18, or 24dB/oct. I'm just running mine in 2-way mode with the traditional 12dB HP and 24dB LP.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

word of warning...the new pioneer that looks cool as can be but only has one knob...it is a pain to operate!


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

which one is that?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> which one is that?


This guy here, usually I dont have a problem navigating new products but this was hard (although it looks dasmn good)


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

you know, I think I'm gonna make this a sticky.


----------



## hefe42 (Jul 22, 2004)

In my opinion the best brands are : rockford , pioneer , kenwood 
Pioneer is a good brands and the price are very low 
kenwood is more expensive
rockford is expensive to
i have a pioneer deh 7650 mp good radio with aux for dvd and to much thinks
i heart that the new kenwood have a problem they damage for everything


pioneer 12" 200 watts rms
lighting audio b2.200.2
pioneer deh 7650 mp


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

no such thing as a pioneer 7650...


----------



## md200sxser (May 10, 2004)

i just bought a pioneer deh-p8600mp and i love it. pricey but i found a good deal on ebay. i would also suggest kenwood they are pretty good.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

hefe42 said:


> In my opinion the best brands are : rockford , pioneer , kenwood
> Pioneer is a good brands and the price are very low
> kenwood is more expensive
> rockford is expensive to
> ...



rockford, blah, they suck now. Pioneer is par, maybe sub par...even the premier isn't as good as the less expensive alpine models........and kenwood....eh, i've never had anything good from them.

you need to lay off the mainstream best buy crap....there are countless better brands out there.

I'm picking up an alpine Cda-9827. it's actually shipping out to me today. reason I picked it over an eclipse unit is because it has sub preouts along with front/rear preouts for my amps.

I'm running an alpine 4 channel amp for alpine components in front (they're not the best I know) and Focal coax's in the rear, a crapp ass amp for the Elemental Designs O series 12" sub I'll be gettin.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

probably the best head units can be had from Eclipse and Alpine.......no question.

best speakers? definitely not anything pioneer, kenwood, rockford, sony, etc. 

Best subwoofers? pioneer? hell no. kenwood, no. Alpine are ok. Adire Shiva? awesome. Elemental Designs? Awesome.....etc.


----------



## md200sxser (May 10, 2004)

hell for speakers, infinity kappa's are great, for subs jl's are great. all pricey but u pay for performance.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

JLs are good, but there are a LOT of better options out there for the same price or CHEAPER!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

MB Quart is expensive but the best and Focal is right next to them in terms of speakers.

McIntosh head units are the best in design and sound, Alpine and Premier are ok. Eclipse is ugly but very good.

As far as amps, US Amps and McIntosh are the industry standard and JL and Kicker isn't bad for its cost.


----------



## 4banger (Mar 27, 2004)

Damn, I wish you guys would make up your mind  . I had a older sony headunit (CDX-4250) and it just stopped workin after 6 years. I'm kinda disapointed, but it gives me the excuse to finally buy a CD/MP3 headunit. I first looked at the Sony's, but I hate it when the stereo's have moving parts. I just want one that you can load a disc into, without opening the damn face. Those damn hinged faces always break, or the latch breaks and it won't close. From what I've heard, Alpine and Eclipse are pretty solid, and look good too. And of course I like them because they don't have any moving parts, except for a detachable face. Both Alpine and Eclipse offer headunits that have CD/MP3 capability for under $250, depending on where you buy. However, Eclipse headunits aren't as easy to find, as they are sold through a smaller group of dealers. One other possibility that I found was an Aiwa CD/MP3 headunit. I know its not that great, but for $120, I could buy two of them, just incase one breaks, for the same price. My only problem with it is that some of the buttons feel cheap. Anyway, I've been trying to decide for the last couple of days on which one to buy. I've even considered Ebay, although I'm not sure I want to risk it on a headunit.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

There are definitely a lot of choices. Alpine is my personal favorite, Eclipse is the only one I'd be willing switch to, but ONLY if they get rid of that hideous appearance that plagues every one of their models. Aiwa, despite being cheap and having a bad rep, is actually pretty solid. I'm not sure if they've gone downhill since, but I had one of the very first mp3 decks ever made, preordered a month before it was released and everything. It was the CDC-MP3 (I can't believe I still remember that), that was over 4 years ago and it's still running strong in my dad's truck. I'd still take a lower level Alpine over it though


----------



## 4banger (Mar 27, 2004)

Well, I finally went out and bought a new Aiwa CD/MP3 headunit for my Hardbody. Its the CDC-X504MP. They used to go for around $150 bucks, but I found then at Best Buy for $120.00. I like the functionality of it, it is very similar to the headunit I am replacing, a 6 year old Sony CDX-4250 (I can't believe i remember that too), which I always liked. Of course Aiwa is owned by sony, and shares many of the same components. Tonite when I put the two faceplates next to each other, the layout is almost identical. I've already installed it myself, and find it to be great for my needs. Certainly, a regular truck cab is not ideal for a stereo setup, so I questioned the need to purchase a more expensive unit, when one at half the price did everything I wanted. I've upgraded the door speakers to some blaupunkt ones that used to be in my '91 626 Turbo, although they are only a few years old. I also recently installed a Bazooka tube, powered subwoofer behind my bench seat. With the new headunit, this setup sounds great to me, even in the small confines of a truck cab. Since my truck is sky blue, and the bumpers and trim are chrome, the Aiwa matches nicely. It has a chrome like face, with a neat blue back screen. :thumbup: 

If I still had a sedan that had a more ideal sound environment, i'd most likely go with the Alpine CDA-9827, which comes with all the features the Aiwa comes with and more, but with more assurance of quality. It goes for about double what I got the Aiwa for. With the $120 i saved, I can try to find some deals on a new toneau cover for my bed.


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

I have had my JVC KX-700 series with a remote for about 5 years and it still cranks perfect. i paid about 220 for it new in 1999 at best buy with a friends discount. I had a pioneer prior to that and the buttons started to fade and deteriate. I stick to JVC or alpine


----------



## SIR GTI-R (Jan 3, 2003)

I've got a Alpine CDA-9815
http://ecominet2.alpine-usa.com/pls...9815&p_category=10&p_subcategory=45&p_main=10

one of the easyest unit's to use i've seen the file-album search is Very good press the button once for track search and a second for album search
turn volume dial and press and away you go

unit also has front-rear preout
Sub out
Alpine's the only way to go for me
only thing that's not alpine in my system is the sub which is bostin (was bought due to size of amp at the time)


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

I bought a Clarion DB245 6-months ago and for the money I really like it. I used to have a Pioneer (I don't remember the model number but it had a wood grain pattern face and remote, classy ). The radio reception of the pioneer was incredible, I guess with sat radio that may not matter eventually. The only thing I don't like about the Clarions are the FUGLY remotes, but I guess even the expensive units have those hedious things, oh well nothing's perfect.

I also don't like the fancy-pants motorized faces, the more moving parts, the more things can break I say. I like a somple detachable face, which the Clarion has.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

indeed, Clarion remotes are bulky b/c they use AA batteries.

Alpine is my #1 favorite. Let's not forget the sub control. I can turn up/down/off the subs just like adjusting the volume. Very easy to control, even in MP3 mode.

3 sets of 4V outputs, the ability to adjust timing to each speaker, sound quality control, They make the most FUNCTIONAL units out there.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> 36 and 18? Damn, was it not adjustable?
> 
> You can do the same with the Alpine 9835 (and the 9833, maybe the 31 too), but all of the slopes are adjustable, you can do 0 (no filter at all), 6, 12, 18, or 24dB/oct. I'm just running mine in 2-way mode with the traditional 12dB HP and 24dB LP.


its adjustable for like 12,18,24,30,36 on sub lpf, pass,6,12,18,24 on all the other filters. mine has 2 knobs vol, multicontrol and the radio presets and eq button at the bottom. i LOVE the clean look of it especially since they didn't list every single special feature on it like Alpine does. it is a little hard to control with the multi control (sort of like the i-drive on bmws) but i'll deal with it just because how clean the layout is on the face


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

Well the absolute best avaliable is the Alpine F1 status...in my opinion...but most people do not want to pay 3,000 for a headuint.

However I have used Eclipse headunits for 5 years. I've had my current one for almost 3 years...the previous one was damaged in a car acident...I'd probably still be using that one.

They have greatly reduced the price of their units in the past several years and are topnotch sound quality. Personaly theres something in the way newer lower level Alpine decks sound that I just don't like.


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

I got a nice unit in excellent condition from ebay for $205, it's CDA-7894 ( the MP3 version) with the CDA-7893 faceplate (lights up blue or amber) and remote. It has 4 x 60W and I never bought an amp cause I don't want to blow the lid of my trunk. It sounds awesome with the two 12" type R I got for $199 and the 6.5" type R speakers I got for $99 on ebay also.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

you have your headunit powering the subs?

why in god's name are you doing that?


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

*cough*... and the front speakers... Is that bad I had this for over a year, the faceplate heats up a bit more than usual but everything else is cool...you get a nice crisp sound.

http://images5.theimagehosting.com/i4.jpg


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

20 watts to an Alpine type-r......I have a VERY hard time believing that sounds like anything other than complete ass. External amps aren't meant for blowing doors off, they're there to actually let the speaker perform how it's meant to. You're cutting those subs off at the balls, you could have gotten a much better sound by going with something cheaper and more efficient since you're running them with less force than a high-powered sneeze.

Your headunit is most likely running hotter because you're being forced to driving the amp into full clipping just to get the subs to move, which will make the subs sound horrible, as well as cut the life of the headunit's amp.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Twiz said:


> *cough*... and the front speakers... Is that bad I had this for over a year, the faceplate heats up a bit more than usual but everything else is cool...you get a nice crisp sound.
> 
> http://images5.theimagehosting.com/i4.jpg


I didn't even know you could power subs with a head unit...umm...are you sure you didnt buy an amp and you just havent seen it because the installers put it in a smart area? I dont think you could hear much bass of of a head unit pushing subs.


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

If you look at the picture it says 60w x 4, not 20w... I might consider an amp but it's not top priority. This thing is loud enough the way it is, bass is only at 3 out of 7 with MX 3 ON and volume at like 17 out of 35.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Twiz said:


> If you look at the picture it says 60w x 4, not 20w... I might consider an amp but it's not top priority. This thing is loud enough the way it is, bass is only at 3 out of 7 with MX 3 ON and volume at like 17 out of 35.


You are lucky of those channels are making 20 watts RMS.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

60x4 is the peak, in the real world "peak" power ratings are utterly useless. What actually matters is rms, and if you look at the specs for that headunit I'm sure you'll find that the rms is somewhere around 25x4. This is the power you're feeding your speakers, not 60x4.

Anyway, with the bass at 3, the MX on (3 is high right?), and the volume at 17 I would be surprised if you weren't clipping the signal in the mid-subbass region. The clipping generates extra heat, which takes its tole on your headunit's circuitry, not to mention turning the sound into poo like I said earlier. Get those subs the amp they deserve, give your headunit and your ears a rest.


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

Okay I just bought two MRV-T420's for 300 bucks to power the subs, I'm gonna bridge those puppies for each channel


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

NickZac said:


> You are lucky of those channels are making 20 watts RMS.


AMEN to that.... and at 10% distortion. As far as what I think is the best.... I miss my setup.....................


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

That's why I got the CDA-7995. Internal amps are useless, mine has no internal amplifier, jus pre-outs. No extra heat, no extra current.


----------



## TheReason (May 27, 2003)

I would have to say Pioneer or Alpine, my 7400MP Pioneer just got stolen  and im in the market for a new one and decided to try something new so I got a JVC SHX700 over the Pioneer 860MP and I HOPE the JVC is a good HU.


----------



## spankytheking (Sep 25, 2004)

pioneer and alpine are the best, alpine is quality but cosmetically isnt anything special until you start paying $$$ for a headunit. pioneer HU's are much prettier to look at and like most things once you learn how to use them they arent hard to use. 

ive got a pioneer 9650mp (australian models end in 50, US would probably be a 960 or something) im looking at getting alpine 250w splits for the front and i have 2 12" pioneer subs and 330w pioneer 6x9's. theyll be powered by an alpine f340 amp maybe, What do you guys reckon of that? any good or could i get something better?


----------



## spankytheking (Sep 25, 2004)

wes said:


> AMEN to that.... and at 10% distortion. As far as what I think is the best.... I miss my setup.....................


 are those front speakers on the floor custom made?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

spankytheking said:


> are those front speakers on the floor custom made?


Yes they are. 

The article is in this issue of NPM. 

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/december00/


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

I just installed one MRV-T420 not two, I sold the second one, still this thing is awesome with the two R's in my trunk, I did pack the license plate on my trunklid with weatherstripping ( highly recommended ). I was trying out the new amp in a huge mall parking lot with the trunk open and I hear a bunch of car alarms going off . The Alpine head and amp talk to each other as if they were one unit. What should I do with the speakers in the rear deck of the car ? Do you recommend removing them and use something to cover up the speaker openings with 3/4 MDF ?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

if you remove them, leave the holes, it will let the bass vent straight into the cabin

should be good for at least 1-2dB, not to mention you get a free rear window defroster, that is if your subs have some balls behind them.


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

Hmm... why would you want to let it vent inside the cabin, you have the front speakers...if you cover the rear deck holes up you still have openings left next to the rear windshield


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I don't see what having front speakers has to do with letting the subbass from the trunk enter the cabin unobstructed. If you cover the rear deck holes what openings do you have for the bass to pass into the cabin?

I'm just saying that I, as well as everyone else here who has removed their rear speakers and left the holes open, has experienced a noticeable increase in bass response. The only reasonable explanation for this is the extra holes in the rear deck, since that's the only thing that changes between having rear speakers and not having rear speakers as far as the sub is concerned.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

i wish i could afford to run mcnintosh you lucky bastard wes.
i think my deh-860mp is rated for 22x4 @ 5% distortion, sounds alright but i much rather have a amp on the front speakers. the only thing is that i don't want to buy a nice amp to give my coaxials and cheap add on tweeter the power they can handle only to replace it with a bigger one when i get my comp set (probally cdt or dls) and its hard to find a cheap one to use temporarily that can handle the 6.5 volt pre outs of my head unit. 
I would say the best non flagship h/u would be a eclipse. i would have got one if i found a dealer near me that sells them before i went and got the pioneer. i would also say the higher end pioneers are about equal if not better than compariable alpines (the only alpine i can think of that uses dual 24 bit Burr Brown converters is the flagship) even though the alpines are much easier to use. the pioneer multicontrol thing is like bmw's idrive. i would say alpine has the best bottom of the line h/u's i wouldn't say removing the rear speakers give a gain as big as 1-2db because you got to remember a gain of 3db would be 2x as loud but there is a gain probally like .something db. as soon as i get a hold of some tin snips i'm going to cut the speaker holes into 2 long eliptical holes ( haven't found a way to completely remove the rear deck with the tools i have access to and i think that would be bad for the structure integrity of the car).


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

no it's easily 1-2dB louder without rear speakers

3dB is not twice as loud, twice as loud to the human ear is closer to 8-10dB, depending on the person. We can't even hear a difference of less than ~1dB, so by being able to hear a distinct difference in the SPL, that means there is at least a 1dB increase, probably more.


----------



## potsy (Oct 10, 2004)

*Eclipse bomb*

Eclipse is the best sound quality head unit you can buy or else an alpine if eclise is to pricey.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

potsy said:


> Eclipse is the best sound quality head unit you can buy or else an alpine if eclise is to pricey.


Take it easy..... you have never heard/used a McIntosh? While Eclipse is a VERY nice HU; for straight SQ the McIntosh MCD4000 and MX406 are tough to touch, as is the Nakamichi MB unit.


----------



## ILoveToreadBooks (Mar 17, 2004)

Get Alpine. Because Alpine just makes Car stereos.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

wes said:


> Take it easy..... you have never heard/used a McIntosh? While Eclipse is a VERY nice HU; for straight SQ the McIntosh MCD4000 and MX406 are tough to touch, as is the Nakamichi MB unit.


^
Agreed. Although I've chosen to run an Eclipse, mostly for Eclipse's excellent vibration resistance (gotta have tunes when you're out offroading!), I've heard a LOT of stereos, and nothing comes close to McIntosh.


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

The faceplate on my alpine went thru 8 stairway steps...didn't miss one while I was watching it terrified... Finally it ended up on the ground in the rain. I picked it up and I dropped it again on concrete and I accidentally kicked it with my foot as I was rushing to work, so it took a nice slide over the pavement and ended against a fence in a puddle of water. This thing barely has a scratch on it... it works perfect. The graphics are a bit delayed when the faceplate sits in cold temp sometimes, but that's only for a few minutes.


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

CDA-7893 faceplate on a CDA-7894 unit, 7894 plays MP3s 7893 doesn't but it has a nice blue faceplate


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

^^^Looks just like my 7995.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

samo said:


> ^
> Agreed. Although I've chosen to run an Eclipse, mostly for Eclipse's excellent vibration resistance (gotta have tunes when you're out offroading!), I've heard a LOT of stereos, and nothing comes close to McIntosh.


home or car audio, nothing touches mcintosh


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

lol 99 SE-L ..yes it does! Can I borrow your faceplate I bet it'll fit on mine ? ..umm ...and like you can have mine


----------



## steelbath (Oct 4, 2004)

id have to say eclipse and nakamitchi make the best sq decks but alpine are very good. For decks that cost a few hundred id take a clarion or a eclipse cd3404 which are only bout $349au. i would stay away from sony and also cheap pioneer units.


----------



## seal3k (Oct 7, 2004)

alpine, pioneer, clarion, and cough cough blaunklpant yup


----------



## lowNslo (Oct 8, 2004)

*speakers*

Hey, looked at the stuff in my car when I first bought it and it has clarion speakers in it. Who made the stock cassette in it? I always used Kenwood, except now I have a sony, cuz it was cheap at the NEX.


----------



## drifting luver (Nov 15, 2004)

tommyfizo said:


> My Pioneer has been with me for over 4 yrs and I am finally ready to purchase a new car radio. For the last year or so I have been searching the radio and playing cd's with no display. I would give Pioneer props if 2 of my other friends did not have the same display problems. What radio would you guys purchase if you were in the market? I am looking to spend no more than $250. I am not into a lot of bass although I am into quality sound. I have a punch 360 hooked up to 4 component MB-Quarts for my mids and highs. Your input is well recieved. Thanks!
> 
> toMmy fiZo



at your price range I suggest you go to some sort of "swap Shop" in your area and see if you can be lucky enough to buy one of the above named brands.


----------



## drifting luver (Nov 15, 2004)

blah blah blah


----------



## zimmer_kole (Jan 15, 2005)

I bought a Pioneer p7600mp.... best deck I ever owned... period. It sounds about as good as how appealing it is :thumbup:


----------



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

OMG...Alpine is the best...it doesnt have all the features like EQ and stuff...but it does its best with sound quality, ease of use, funtionalbility(is that a word?)...reputation, and overall high quality...


----------



## 1900 (Jul 27, 2004)

I have had an alpine in my car since christmas and I love it


----------



## sentdawg (Oct 27, 2004)

stay away from Panasonic and sony!!!....i recommend JVC, Alpine.


----------



## Elgen (Apr 25, 2004)

JVC's never disapointed me!
I currently use their JVC KD-LHX502 and like the Touchscreen.
Today I ordered the Line In adapter KS-U57 drom www.ATV24.de so I also can connect a JVC KV-V8 VHS-player and MARK TAN-081 DVD-player.
The Video is viewed through a MDS ATP-7088A 7" LCD-screen.
To make It jump I will use MDS 2x12" Bandpass with 300W RMS 
Even My blind wife can use It!!!


----------



## evil_001 (Dec 3, 2004)

*Anti- Sony thread!*

DAAAAAMN. I have seen soo many sony haters! LOL... don't get me wrong, I've never been a fan of them. I love my Pioneer AVIC-N1. Greated, there are things I can't adjust while I'm driving.. byt why would I be doin a stupid ass thing like tweeaking the sound of my music as I'm barreling down the freeway at 80+? HUmm?? HUMMM!!


----------



## DMT (Aug 18, 2003)

*go with SONY*

SONY SONY SONY


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

DMT said:


> SONY SONY SONY


put down the crackpipe and step away from the car audio.

Sony is one of the worst you can waste your money on. It's been proven.


----------



## SilverStallion (Feb 22, 2005)

I've been into car audio for about 11 years now and I have always been a fan of Pioneer and there top of the line series called Premier. I love everything they make. But 2 years ago, I bought a Panasonic Ghostface cd player. Its been very good for me and I like it very much. I know some people dont like Panasonic because they have had bad experiences with them but I think they are pretty good for the money. My dad has a Panasonic head deck in his van and has been working for about 4 years. That same radio was outside all winter frozen to a picnic table right before we put it in my dads van. That my friends, sold me on Panasonic. Say what you want, they have been good to me.


----------



## SER 2 U (Mar 1, 2005)

*Eclipse all the way*

Eclipse has taken me to 4 First Place finishes with Grand champion twice. 

The clearity and exceptional circuitry can't be beat unless you want to spend Thousands.. Hop on eBay and get a good new on in box and save some $$$ you won't be disappointed. I promise.


----------



## octane (Aug 14, 2003)

Punkrocka436 said:


> Pioneer, Alpine, Eclipse, Nakamichi, and Clarion are the only ones i would buy
> 
> stay AWAY from JVC, Panasonic, Sony, SOny, Sony, Sony, and Sony


I have to agree. I got a Sony Xplode a few years back and it's crapping out on me. I wouldn't buy another one.


----------



## moymch (Jan 5, 2005)

You won't go wrong with Alpine


----------



## packerfan3001 (Dec 11, 2004)

my dad has a panasonic, HU. and it works great...


----------

